# New "Babies"



## dustywoman (Apr 27, 2008)

The local orchid nursery here in Maine had a 15% off sale yesterday, so being the impulse shopper/slipper addict that I am, I hopped into the car and happily drove off. 

I came home with these guys:







Going clockwise and starting in the left front, there is (1) Paph sanderianum 'Longhair x Penan,' and (yes) I know that this will take years and years to get to bloom, but the grower put it aside for me and how could I resist? (2) This Phrag "Penns Creek Cascade" was also put aside for me - again could not resist. (3) Here's a hybrid for someone seeking a little adventure in their lives. It is Paph Deperle 'Blusher' x hirsutissimum 'Whimsey.' We have _*NO CLUE*_ what this will look like, but it is in low bud.
and (4) another interesting cross. This time, it is Phrag Magdalena Rose x wallisii. The hope here is that you get the long petals with some rose/pink coloration. 

It may take time to see what happens, but I thought there were some pretty interesting plants. Here's a close up of that hirsutissimum cross:






It could turn out to be very interesting or a disaster. I'm really curious about that yellow bud. The sign for it said that it was not for the faint-of-heart. 

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice haul! Here is a thread with pictures for your Paph. Deperle x hirsutissimum by Ernie.

Ramon 


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=87659#post87659


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Ramon!!!

Not what I would have expected. It does not seem to have very much of the hirsutissimum influence in it, but I do like the sweet coloring. I thought I might be getting something with the light pastel coloring, but with wavy leaves. It's interesting how these crosses come out. 

I'm looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Phrag. cross of Magdalene Rose x wallisii from clouds orchids.







Ramon


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanx Again Ramon! :clap:

How do you find this stuff? I google & google and don't find a thing. This one does not seem to have the long petals hoped for, but the coloration is wonderful. This one will take a while to bloom, but will be well worth the wait!!

You've been a great help. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 27, 2008)

Ramon has magical powers. Don't ask, just accept it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Ramon has magical powers. Don't ask, just accept it.



Thanks Julia!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Ramon


----------



## Ernie (Apr 27, 2008)

We posted some of the Blushing Princess (Deperle X hirsutissimum) for sale in bud just the other day. Have a representative picture for you, just look for our "Now in Bud" post. I think you'll like it, they are quite pleasant. 

-Ernie


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7154

Hey Susan
Check out the above thread on sanderianum forms that I tried to start. Yours has the short wide leaves compared to a new one I just got.

It may not be many years for it to bloom if you have the conditions for it. Breezy, humid, and surprisingly shaded for a multifloral. Starting out with good conditions from the start I bet you can get a sanderianum to bloom in 5 years out of flask.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Here is a picture of the Phrag. cross of Magdalene Rose x wallisii from clouds orchids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay besseae hybrids!  I couldn't resist!


----------

